# Flying off tomorrow!



## scotandyorkie (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey folks,

Tomorrow morning I am leaving to begin a new job in Mexico city. Never been before and I'm pretty excited. I'll be teaching in an international school and so far they have been pretty awesome.

My main concern is that my boyfriend is coming out with me and he needs to find a job. He has ben learning intensive Spanish for the last couple of months but is definitely not up to business level. He is an internet engineer, web developer, java prgrammer type person. 

I've advised him to hit the streets and go around all the big MNCs and recruitment agencies with his CV. Also have been checking monster etc but need to be bilingual for most jobs or they are advertised in spanish.

Anybody got any other advice/avenues to consider?

Also, until he finds a job I will be supporting him. We are being given an apartment so don't need to pay rent. Will 24000 pesos a month be enough to live on between 2?

We also need to get the best broaband available so hecan continue working on his provate projects. Does anyone kow how much it costs a month and where we cn get it from?


----------



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

Good luck that is really exciting! I am leaving for DF on Monday. What part of town are you moving to? We have a temp. residence in Polanco but will start looking for a permanent place when i get down there. 

I wish I could answer your questions but really don't know! Maybe we will meet at the expat club get togethers (I forget what it is called exactly). That could be good networking for your BF.


----------



## scotandyorkie (Jul 24, 2010)

We're moving to Coyoacan I think - not 100% sure. I'll definitely be interested in joining in with some newbie gatherings for sure!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't live in DF but a couple thoughts.
1st, you said that you were getting apartment as part of your job. If this includes basic utilities such as electricity, gas and water and not part of the 24K pesos, I expect that you will be OK, especially since you also won't have car expenses.
As to finding jobs in Mexico, there are limitations based on visa. I suspect that only your visa will have ability to work. What I would do is look for multinations with a location in DF and approach them via the US operation. If they hired somebody in the US and then "moved" them to Mexico this could solve the visa issue. Also, the costs to the 2nd company a lot less than really moving somebody to Mexico.
BTW, high speed internet is normally very good. Depending on where you live options could be via Telmex/phone or TV cable company.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your boyfriend must be prepared to leave Mexico within 180 days, the limit of his FMM permit, unless he can qualify financially for an FM3 no inmigrante visa. Otherwise, he will need to find a job offer and get the permission of INM (immigration) to work in Mexico. Your employer will be supporting you in that process upon arrival.
Welcome to Mexico and to the forum.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just so you are aware, Mexico is not like the European Union where, if your country is a member, you can go to any other member country and work. He will enter on an FMM tourist visa which is good for 180 days and then he must leave the country (he can return right away for 180 more). 

However, you can't work on a tourist visa. He will need to get an FM3 - like rvgringo says - which may not be possible unless he has an income from outside Mexico of $1200 USD per month. In order to work, he will need an offer from a Mexican company which can be difficult to find unless he is perhaps an expert in some technological field or has some other highly marketable skill. Mexico is very protective of its jobs and tries to keep citizens in the positions. A foreigner needs some special attribute to be selected over a national.

His best bet may be to seek a job teaching English in a private school. It probably won't be quite as cushy a job as yours, but it would provide income and the school would take care of the visa issues.

As for money, 24,000 pesos will get you buy, especially if you're not paying rent. My fiancee and I live in Guanajuato on $18,000 pesos a month and do pay rent and we live just fine. Mexico City is more expensive than Guanajuato but not by an incredible amount. The big difference is housing and you've got that covered. You'll be just fine if you mind your expenses. And if he can find a job, you'll be a little better off!

Suerte!


----------



## scotandyorkie (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey folks - thanks for all your advic so far it is much appreciated! the boyf is very aware that he has to leave in 6 months and then come back again - he won't be working illegally. Hopefully he he can find a company that is willing to give him a visa. we just got 2mb infinitum today (after ordering it day before yesterday!) so very impressed with the service so far. Been here 6 days and loving the new flat in Coyoacan. Also been to Condessa and spent yesterday being tourists in the centro. 

My next question is if there is anyone out there that fanices meeting up for a drink at any point?


----------



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

scotandyorkie said:


> Hey folks - thanks for all your advic so far it is much appreciated! the boyf is very aware that he has to leave in 6 months and then come back again - he won't be working illegally. Hopefully he he can find a company that is willing to give him a visa. we just got 2mb infinitum today (after ordering it day before yesterday!) so very impressed with the service so far. Been here 6 days and loving the new flat in Coyoacan. Also been to Condessa and spent yesterday being tourists in the centro.
> 
> My next question is if there is anyone out there that fanices meeting up for a drink at any point?


Hi there so glad you are enjoying your first few days in Mexico City! We have also had a really good time here in Polanco, no sightseeing yet just apt. hunting. We are going back to states soon, but will be moving here for good Sept. 1st. It would be great to meet up when we get back- we do not know anyone here!


----------



## scotandyorkie (Jul 24, 2010)

burgh'rs_in_mexico said:


> Hi there so glad you are enjoying your first few days in Mexico City! We have also had a really good time here in Polanco, no sightseeing yet just apt. hunting. We are going back to states soon, but will be moving here for good Sept. 1st. It would be great to meet up when we get back- we do not know anyone here!


great - just drop me a message when you are back and i'll give you my phone number!


----------

